# BC around RMNP beta



## cecil (May 30, 2005)

inside the park there is a "winter playground" of sorts. if you take the road up towards old trail ridge road you can't miss the parking lot. I've never actual skied up there, so not sure what hike is like, but always see tracks up there


----------

